# looking for information on where I can buy this knife ?



## Sergio NYC (Apr 26, 2020)

Good Day I am looking for information on where I can buy this knife l looked all over the place can't find it your help will be greatly appreciated 
The pictures below represent the shape of the knife I am looking item wood handle or all metal good quality in extra large size for cutting big
Tuna I seen then on ebay but they are too small 
And quality is not that grate 
Thank You 
Stay safe


----------



## RonB (Apr 26, 2020)

nutcracker - Google Search


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank You
But they are small blade size I am looking for bigger size blade.


----------



## esoo (Apr 26, 2020)

Are you looking for a large Deba knife?


----------



## KenHash (Apr 26, 2020)

Google "Taiwan Tuna Knife".


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 27, 2020)

esoo said:


> Are you looking for a large Deba knife?


 
NO this is Taiwanese tuna knife ex size


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 27, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Google "Taiwan Tuna Knife".


I did only come up with smaller size I need big size cutting big tuna 200 lb and up
Thanks


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 27, 2020)

They use the same pattern of knife to cut large fish in Spain. I bought one in a cutlery shop in Madrid. Find a Spanish web site and you should be able to by one.


----------



## KenHash (Apr 27, 2020)

Sergio NYC said:


> I did only come up with smaller size I need big size cutting big tuna 200 lb and up
> Thanks



Never seen a Taiwan Tuna knife for that size fish, which would be 5 to 6 ft in length. At that size I think I'd go for a Japanese Maguro Boucho. I guess you might find what you seek in Europe. Good luck.


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 29, 2020)

Plenty of video on YouTube using this knife to cut 600 Lb tuna so there are plenty in Taiwan I may need one of the forum members maybe buy me 2 of them and send them to me I am willing to pay for there service


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 29, 2020)

Take a look here 
And it a small tuna it about 5-6 feet long
Just to give you an I'd on this knife


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 29, 2020)

Here is 650 Lb tuna cutting by the same knife I am looking fore


----------



## Ruso (Apr 29, 2020)

Based on Spanish tip I found this few knives. They are not the exact shape, but similar. I did not check if any of this stores ship internationally. At the end of the day this might not be what you are looking for.

365mm








Cuchillo Pescadero Madrileño


Cuchillo Pescadero madrileño para profesionales marca San Jorge hoja enteriza acero inoxidable mova 1,8 mm grosor longitud 31 cm anchura 17,5 cm mango POM color negro azul cuchillo utilizado profesionales de pescadería, carnicería cocina filetear cortar lonchear trocear piezas de carne pescado




cuchilloslafabrica.com





310mm








Cuchillo Pescadero Madrileño POM virola inoxidable


Cuchillo Pescadero madrileño realizado para profesionales en acero inoxidable con 1,8 mm de grosor cuchillo profesional San Jorge para pescaderías a la venta en 5 medidas diferentes mango POM (polioximetileno) en color negro con virola inoxidable




cuchilloslafabrica.com





310-380mm





Comprar Cuchillo Pescadero Madrileño San Jorge Cuchillos pescadero cuchillos profesional en Lopez de la Isidra


Cuchillo Pescadero Madrileño San Jorge.Cuchillos pescadero Comprar cuchillos profesional. venta de cuchillería y manufacturas en Lopez de la Isidra



www.lopezdelaisidra.com





Arcos 290mm








Cuchillo pescadero, serie Universal | Cuchillos | CuchillosNavajas.com


Cuchillo pescadero de la serie Universal de Arcos (Albacete-España) con hoja en Acero Inoxidable con durabilidad NITRUM® 320 mm y mango en Polioximetileno (POM). Presentación en estuche. ✅ CuchillosNavajas.com-Cuchillos




www.cuchillosnavajas.com


----------



## rocketman (Apr 30, 2020)

I found the video fascinating, and thought of several points for discussion. 
For one, the leaf shaped blades he used were at least two different blades. One was much thicker, and that one he used more as a hatchet. Looked to be maybe even as much as 1/2-5/8 of an inch thick.. When the back appeared , it is obviously a laminated blade. Hard core, softer sides..San Mai in Japanese terms. In fact it was obvious that the longer blade used for the final cutting steps was also laminated.
The leaf shaped blade he used for major parts of the cutting was much thinner. Same shape, but not as heavy, finer work blade.
I have watched this process in the Tokyo fish market, years ago, and they did not use the leaf shaped blades.. More long handled hatchet looking knives. 
The final cutting knife was a very similar "sword" looking blade, but the fish was elevated to about waist high on a table, and the cutter was watched very
carefully by two other guys on each side/end of the table to be sure the cuts were perpendicular or parallel. Must have been a very valuable fish. 
Fascinating to see someone who is really good at their work .


----------



## Sergio NYC (Apr 30, 2020)

Take a look at this one if you think tuna is expensive how about $3 million dollars for 1 fish no joke 

Ar 


rocketman said:


> I found the video fascinating, and thought of several points for discussion.
> For one, the leaf shaped blades he used were at least two different blades. One was much thicker, and that one he used more as a hatchet. Looked to be maybe even as much as 1/2-5/8 of an inch thick.. When the back appeared , it is obviously a laminated blade. Hard core, softer sides..San Mai in Japanese terms. In fact it was obvious that the longer blade used for the final cutting steps was also laminated.
> The leaf shaped blade he used for major parts of the cutting was much thinner. Same shape, but not as heavy, finer work blade.
> I have watched this process in the Tokyo fish market, years ago, and they did not use the leaf shaped blades.. More long handled hatchet looking knives.
> ...


----------



## KenHash (May 1, 2020)

The price paid at auction by Kimura Kiyoshi is really a marketing show for his chain of sushi restaurants called Sushi Zanmai. He has done this several years and people in Japan recognize it for what it is. The auction price makes no sense economically.


----------



## Sergio NYC (May 1, 2020)

KenHash said:


> The price paid at auction by Kimura Kiyoshi is really a marketing show for his chain of sushi restaurants called Sushi Zanmai. He has done this several years and people in Japan recognize it for what it is. The auction price makes no sense economically.


Agreed but it is an auction other people was bidding against him he did not pay 3mil by him self so there were others that was willing to pay just not as much


----------



## esoo (May 1, 2020)

Sergio NYC said:


> Agreed but it is an auction other people was bidding against him he did not pay 3mil by him self so there were others that was willing to pay just not as much



Can't watch the video as it's not available to Canada, but it's easy for a person to have other people bid up the price just for show.


----------



## KenHash (May 1, 2020)

It has been rumored for some time in Japan that he has people bid up and are part of the show. The first question one should ask is how that one fish at that auction price could ever pay for itself. 
The Bluefin was 613 lbs so it should yield 306.5lbs of tuna meat. At USD 3,100,000 that would be USD 10,114.19 per lb. Obviously at that USD/lb cost it is impossible to make a profit. It is a marketing show for his sushi chain.


----------



## Sergio NYC (May 1, 2020)

KenHash said:


> It has been rumored for some time in Japan that he has people bid up and are part of the show. The first question one should ask is how that one fish at that auction price could ever pay for itself.
> The Bluefin was 613 lbs so it should yield 306.5lbs of tuna meat. At USD 3,100,000 that would be USD 10,114.19 per lb. Obviously at that USD/lb cost it is impossible to make a profit. It is a marketing show for his sushi chain.



Guys that is some show it $3.1 million you can make a hell of a movie LOL
It was very rare and very high quality tuna the guy that bought it is no dummy 
To spend that much money you can buy a lot of advertising for that amount of money he serves some of the richest people in the world so he will make a profit for sure guarantee it a lot of money
For 1 fish just think about it it staggering amount


----------



## esoo (May 1, 2020)

A quick google and you realize that the auction is a show - it has nothing to do with the value of the actual fish itself.

And in particular for that fish - it was just about holding the record for the most expensive fish for the New Year's auction, which he'd lost the previous year (source: Japanese sushi tycoon pays record £2.5m for one tuna fish)


----------



## Sergio NYC (May 1, 2020)

Wow wealthy people have nothing better to do with their money LOL


----------



## esoo (May 1, 2020)

When you have an abundance - it becomes not what the money buys, but what "legacy" you leave behind.


----------



## big D (May 4, 2020)

Sergio NYC said:


> Good Day I am looking for information on where I can buy this knife l looked all over the place can't find it your help will be greatly appreciated
> The pictures below represent the shape of the knife I am looking item wood handle or all metal good quality in extra large size for cutting big
> Tuna I seen then on ebay but they are too small
> And quality is not that grate
> ...


I stumbled across this searching for info on something else. Scroll down the page.





Buy Superior Sharpening Store | Jende Industries


Jende industries offer superior sharpening systems: Edge Pro (EP), KME Sharpener, Hapstone Sharpener, and Wicked Edge Precision Sharpener (WEPS).




jendeindustries.com


----------



## Sergio NYC (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks but the one I need is hand forged mede with carbon steel not stainless they don't stay sharp but thanks for your effort.


----------



## Delat (Feb 14, 2021)

Huh, hire someone to bid against me so I can pay a record high price.

Rich people are crazy.


----------



## Sergio NYC (Feb 14, 2021)

I am not rich but when some one do you 
a favor you should take care of that person helf way around the world so no biding just a fellow member doing me a favor there time is not for free besides not every one has a car like here in US and they might have to take public transportation and pay for it how do you expect to get that for free? I am a reasonable person that understands 
How things work and willing to compensate some one for there time
So you must have entepited my add in wrong way
Good Luck


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 15, 2021)

Delat said:


> Huh, hire someone to bid against me so I can pay a record high price.
> 
> Rich people are crazy.



It's often not even "hiring": these things can be planned, especially for auctions where the proceeds go to charity or to support a certain organization. My step-father "won" an auction for a ridiculous bottle of wine - but it was planned that he'd win, it was a fundraiser for an organization he was a part of, and they opened the bottle and drank it at the party.  This was 30ish years ago. This stuff isn't new.


----------



## Williamchan87 (Dec 6, 2021)

Sergio NYC said:


> Good Day I am looking for information on where I can buy this knife l looked all over the place can't find it your help will be greatly appreciated
> The pictures below represent the shape of the knife I am looking item wood handle or all metal good quality in extra large size for cutting big
> Tuna I seen then on ebay but they are too small
> And quality is not that grate
> ...


I can finally reply to this post, you can find it one Jende Sharpening site under Master Kuo Fish knives. It's Hand forged and you can either get the G-5 3XL which is stainless clad SK5 or the FN BIG 1600 forged spring steel. These are the biggest boys you'll see minus that super giant one off Master Kuo personally has thats like 80lbs.


----------



## Sergio NYC (Dec 7, 2021)

Williamchan87 said:


> I can finally reply to this post, you can find it one Jende Sharpening site under Master Kuo Fish knives. It's Hand forged and you can either get the G-5 3XL which is stainless clad SK5 or the FN BIG 1600 forged spring steel. These are the biggest boys you'll see minus that super giant one off Master Kuo personally has thats like 80lbs.


Can you please send me the link to the website Thank You


----------



## demcav (Dec 7, 2021)

Perhaps this is the website WilliamChan87 was referring to:




__





Welcome to Jende Industries, The Holy Mecca of Sharp


We offer sharpening products for JIGS, Edge Pro, Hapstone, TSPRof, KME & Wicked Edge. Also stock chef knives, Taiwan Tuna Knives, reed knives, Sharpening stones, knife strops, stropping emulsions, Master Kuo & Maestro Wu.




jendeindustries.com


----------



## Williamchan87 (Dec 8, 2021)

Sergio NYC said:


> Can you please send me the link to the website Thank You


G-5 3XL




__





Welcome to Jende Industries, The Holy Mecca of Sharp


We offer sharpening products for JIGS, Edge Pro, Hapstone, TSPRof, KME & Wicked Edge. Also stock chef knives, Taiwan Tuna Knives, reed knives, Sharpening stones, knife strops, stropping emulsions, Master Kuo & Maestro Wu.




jendeindustries.com





FN BIG 1600




__





Welcome to Jende Industries, The Holy Mecca of Sharp


We offer sharpening products for JIGS, Edge Pro, Hapstone, TSPRof, KME & Wicked Edge. Also stock chef knives, Taiwan Tuna Knives, reed knives, Sharpening stones, knife strops, stropping emulsions, Master Kuo & Maestro Wu.




jendeindustries.com


----------

